# Kayaking Murrell's Inlet,SC?



## CIRCLEHOOK76 (Dec 1, 2007)

I recently relocated to Murrells Inlet, SC from Wrightsville Beach, NC and was just wondering if anyone has fished the area. It looks like kayak heaven, miles and miles of marsh, creeks, and flats in between two inlets. I found some reds and specks while wading @ Huntington Beach State Park, but have not launched the yak yet. Help, I need info and fishing partners.......

Ryan

p.s. Dont forget the Dogfish Tournament @ Johnnie Mercer's Pier.

Saturday 1-19-08
9:00 am – 5:00 PM
Location: Mercer’s Pier, Wrightsville Beach
Cost: 5.00 per rod for the tournament. (Normal per rod pier ticket must be purchased separately.)
Prizes: Cash Prizes for 1st, 2nd, and 3rd places.
Door Prizes to be raffled at end of tournament. (Must Be Present To Win)


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

murrells inlet has no fish, i like to fish georgetown and pawelys island for trout and reds this time of year


----------



## CIRCLEHOOK76 (Dec 1, 2007)

Surf or inshore?


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

inshore on the yak i fish pawleys, on the ocean side i put in the surf in garden city and do the mi jettys and what not, just pick ur days on the ocean day and take a buddy never do ocean alone


----------



## CIRCLEHOOK76 (Dec 1, 2007)

Where in Garden City do you usually launch? It seems like the access is really limited down there.


----------



## redneckfisherman (Jul 12, 2007)

i fish murells inlet in the summer. the jetties or 3 mi reef usually. never seen a yakker but it looks like it would be worth a shot on the way out there...


----------



## Too Busy (Sep 7, 2007)

ryan
Are you uncdub?


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

me?


----------



## Too Busy (Sep 7, 2007)

Yeah
I didn't know if you'd adopted a new handle.
I saw circlehook76 was moving to MI from Wrightsville. Didnt know if you were the same person


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

nope i'm still the same person in the same place......(i think)


----------



## CIRCLEHOOK76 (Dec 1, 2007)

Different Ryan, same ocean. I fished Mason's and Masonboro a lot in Wrightsville. Dub13, you would probably recognize me from the jetty wall.....


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

speaking of the jetty wall, did you hear that "hippy" mike passed away?


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

bmcox86 said:


> murrells inlet has no fish, i like to fish georgetown and pawelys island for trout and reds this time of year


Seriously ??? I was invited down by a family friend to go flounder gigging there next year. I believe he said Murrells Inlet.


----------



## redneckfisherman (Jul 12, 2007)

cygnus-x1 said:


> Seriously ??? I was invited down by a family friend to go flounder gigging there next year. I believe he said Murrells Inlet.


theres fish there... trust me.


----------



## CIRCLEHOOK76 (Dec 1, 2007)

uncdub13 said:


> speaking of the jetty wall, did you hear that "hippy" mike passed away?


I had no idea, do you know how?


----------



## CIRCLEHOOK76 (Dec 1, 2007)

cygnus-x1 said:


> Seriously ??? I was invited down by a family friend to go flounder gigging there next year. I believe he said Murrells Inlet.


Murrell's Inlet is a cool place,
You can go gigging and bar-hopping at the same time.....They call it "a quaint little drinking town with a fishing problem"........

Ryan G


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

CIRCLEHOOK76 said:


> I had no idea, do you know how?


Havent heard yet, only heard the bad news through the grapevine. Definitely a shocker though.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

CIRCLEHOOK76 said:


> Murrell's Inlet is a cool place,
> You can go gigging and bar-hopping at the same time.....They call it "a quaint little drinking town with a fishing problem"........
> 
> Ryan G




I like that!
:beer::fishing:


----------



## Hannibal (Aug 10, 2007)

cygnus-x1 said:


> I like that!
> :beer::fishing:


Pawleys Island would be a cool place to yak - especially launcing in the marshy area (at the bridges into the actual island. I suppose you can follow those out to ocean water so I would think it's a perfect place.

Also, hitting the north causeway at the bridge, if you Carolina rig some mullet (or other baitfish) and SLOWLY reel it across the bottom - you will yank in flounders pretty consistantly. I spent an afternoon down there not too long ago and after getting skunked at some piers, the causeway turned into a great spot.


----------

